# Need some IDs plz - Malawi



## Dan2Dan (Nov 19, 2019)

Hi. Got a group of juvis a while ago, I couldn't ID few of them. Appreciate your help, thx


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

They may all be hybrids. They may have trade names, but they vary.

1. very colourful, i have no idea what mix, maybe Fryeri in the hybrid
2. Nimbochromis hybrid
3. Fryeri with Red Peacock? Very nice colour.
4. Aulonocara hybrid
5. another hybrid?


----------



## Dan2Dan (Nov 19, 2019)

Well thanks. Is the Nimbo male or female?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

If the Ninbochromis has any shiny blue, should be male


----------



## Tvdk2689 (May 18, 2019)

5 looks like a tangerine tiger


----------

